# Herangehensweise von Softwareprojekten (Prozedural vs. OOP)



## DennisXX (5. Sep 2011)

Hi Folks !

Ich hab einmal ne Frage zu der Herangehensweise bzw. der Planung und der Definition von zu entwickelnden Programmen und der Abwicklung von Projekten. Ich kenne die Herangehensweise bisher nur bei objektorientiert programmierter Software (also das Schreiben von Pflichtenheft, die Definition von Use Cases, das Schreiben von Klassendiagrammen und von Sequenzdiagrammen mit der UML 2.0).

Ich stelle mir allerdings die Frage, wie man so etwas bei reinen prozeduralen Sprachen umsetzen kann, also bei Programmen, die nicht aus Objekten bestehen, sondern aus Funktionen, die vielleicht nur Objekte in Komponenten nutzen (z.B. Objekte in Microsoft Excel wie ein Diagramm, eine Achse des Diagramms usw.). Mir fällt da evtl. nur ein, die Funktionsnamen festzulegen, das was die Funktionen konkreten machen und umsetzen sollen und die explizite Benenung von Imputparametern und Outputparametern der einzelnen Methoden. Das wäre quasi eine Art UML Ersatz. Kann man das so machen, oder gibt es da elegantere Wege?

Habt ihr euch vielleicht schon mal auseinandergesetzt. Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Methoden, solche prozeduralen Programme zu definieren (also in der Entwurfsphase eines Projektes).

Ich habe meine prozedualen Programme bisher eher in Form von adhoc umgesetzt ohne vorherige feste Planung. Bei OOP habe ich es anders gemacht (z.B. durch die oben genannten UML Methoden).

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Sep 2011)

Och ne, nicht schon wieder. Sag mal, hast du schon mal Code geschrieben?


----------



## IssJaKrazz (5. Sep 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Och ne, nicht schon wieder. Sag mal, hast du schon mal Code geschrieben?


Geh ich nicht von aus. Der wird bestimmt noch die nächsten 5 Jahre mit den dämlichsten Fragen durchs Forum touren, anstatt einfach mal seinen ***** anzuheben, den Finger rauszunehmen, sein eigenes Gehirn einzuschalten und auch tatsächlich mal was zu _machen_. Aber was soll's. Spätestens bei der ersten Bewerbung auf dem freien Markt wird er die Quitting bekommen ...


----------



## bygones (6. Sep 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne die Herangehensweise bisher nur bei objektorientiert programmierter Software (also das Schreiben von Pflichtenheft, die Definition von Use Cases, das Schreiben von Klassendiagrammen und von Sequenzdiagrammen mit der UML 2.0).


haha... voellig falsche herangehensweise gelernt - welcome to the 60s


----------



## DennisXX (6. Sep 2011)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> haha... voellig falsche herangehensweise gelernt - welcome to the 60s



Mal gut, dass es UML in den 60er noch nicht mal ansatzweise gab. Du solltest bzw. auch die beiden anderen herrschaften sollten ihren Polemikmodus mal ausschalten und die Frage ernsthafter versuchen beantworten, da sie mit Sicherheit ebenfalls für andere User hier im Forum hilfreich sein kann. 

Ist das nciht der Sinn eines solchen Forums, sich austauschne, unterstützen und sich autodidaktisch weiterbilden? Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte und bitte keine Drohungen wie "halt dich mit deinen Äußerungen zurück Dennis, sonst war es das hier für dich".

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## BananaJoe (6. Sep 2011)

Solltest zumindest ein bisschen was über die Begriffe lesen die du so verwendest:
Vorgehensmodell zur Softwareentwicklung ? Wikipedia


----------



## bygones (6. Sep 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Mal gut, dass es UML in den 60er noch nicht mal ansatzweise gab. Du solltest bzw. auch die beiden anderen herrschaften sollten ihren Polemikmodus mal ausschalten und die Frage ernsthafter versuchen beantworten, da sie mit Sicherheit ebenfalls für andere User hier im Forum hilfreich sein kann.


meine Antwort war vollkommen ernsthaft



DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Ist das nciht der Sinn eines solchen Forums, sich austauschne, unterstützen und sich autodidaktisch weiterbilden?


das Forum ist da, dass der Fragestellende zeigt, dass er aus den Antworten die er bekommt lernt und selbst Lernerfolge erarbeiten kann. Das Forum dient zum Austausch und nicht zum Vollstopfen. Weiterhin unterliegt es dem Austausch, falsche Meinungen aus Sicht eines anderen richtig zu stellen. Ich befuerchte anhand deiner Posts hier im Forum ist dir der Begriff autodidaktisch nicht wirklich bekannt


----------



## ARadauer (6. Sep 2011)

Ich denke mit Sequenzdiagrammen kann man prozeduralen Programme gut abbilden. Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man nicht zu viel Aufwand in das malen von Kästchen stecken soll. Wobei es sich meist auf grund von Vorgaben nicht vermeiden lässt....


----------



## DennisXX (7. Sep 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mit Sequenzdiagrammen kann man prozeduralen Programme gut abbilden.



Ich frage mich allerdings, wie ich in diesem Diagrammtyp die Objekte bzw. auch dessen Objektlinien für einen prozeduralen Ablauf abändern kann. Durch was werden diese ersetzt, wenn ich keinen OOP Methodenaufruf-Ablauf darstellen, sondern einen pozeduralen Ablauf?

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2011)

Flussdiagramme zB.

Ansonsten: Was du da oben beschrieben hast ist nicht wirklich eine Vorgehensweise für OOAD, sondern schlicht ein Phasenmodell (Wasserfall/V-Modell), sprhcts ja schon selber Phasen an (Entwurfsphase etc. pp.). 
Man kann auch mit agilen Vorgehensmodellen OO Software erstellen, wird sogar meistens so gemacht, zumindest bei den erfolgreichen Projekten 

Mal ganz allgemein gesagt: Vorgehensmodelle haben nicht mal etwas damit zu tun, ob Software oder Autos gebaut werden, schon gar nicht gibt es Vorgehensmodelle nur für OO Software.


----------



## DennisXX (7. Sep 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Mal ganz allgemein gesagt: Vorgehensmodelle haben nicht mal etwas damit zu tun, ob Software oder Autos gebaut werden, schon gar nicht gibt es Vorgehensmodelle nur für OO Software.



sondern?


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> sondern?


??

Verstehe deine Frage nicht, wäre es möglich diese in mehr als einem Wort auszudrücken?


----------



## DennisXX (7. Sep 2011)

wofür sind denn diese Vorgehensmodell dann da, wenn nicht für 



> Mal ganz allgemein gesagt: Vorgehensmodelle haben nicht mal etwas damit zu tun, ob Software oder Autos gebaut werden, schon gar nicht gibt es Vorgehensmodelle nur für OO Software.



Greetz
Dennis


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2011)

Vorgehensmodell ? Wikipedia



> Ein Vorgehensmodell organisiert einen Prozess der gestaltenden Produktion in verschiedene, strukturierte Phasen, denen wiederum entsprechende Methoden und Techniken der Organisation zugeordnet sind. Aufgabe eines Vorgehensmodells ist es, die allgemein in einem Gestaltungsprozess auftretenden Aufgabenstellungen und Aktivitäten in einer sinnfälligen logischen Ordnung darzustellen. Mit ihren Festlegungen sind Vorgehensmodelle organisatorische Hilfsmittel, die für konkrete Aufgabenstellungen (Projekte) individuell angepasst (Customizing) werden können und sollen, und die als solche in die konkrete Maßnahmenplanung überleiten.
> 
> ...


Das Interweb ist voll von Infos, keine Angst davor, Google ist dein freund.


----------



## mb (7. Sep 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> wofür sind denn diese Vorgehensmodell dann da, wenn nicht für ...


Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du solltest dir echt eine Zukunftsperspektive suchen, die zu dir passt. In der Softwareentwicklung wirst du mit deiner hier an den Tag gelegten geistigen Faulheit und Lernresistenz auf jeden Fall keinen Meter weit kommen, geschweige denn ein Studium in dem Bereich erfolgreich absolvieren.


----------

